# problem.....



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, i have come to a major dilemma in my new car purchasing plan. it has boiled down to 2 cars - a 1996 240sx SE, and a base model 1996 eclipse. the S14 has it's advantages, but also its' disadvantages. if i buy it, i have to sell my S13 to pay off some bills. the car has 57xxx miles on it, but also has a salvage title. i can get the car for $5500. it's a great deal. i'd be stuck driving it in the snow too tho. but now the eclipse. it has 120xxx miles on it and slight body damage. it's also 3500 or best offer and i'm sure i can get it for 3000 because the guy is desperate for money. if i got the eclipse, i would have it for a winter car and i'd get to keep my S13 as a project and would have money left to pay off my other bills. so here's the dilemma - do i buy the eclipse for winter and keep my S13? or do i sell the S13 and get S14? or should i get the eclipse and sell the S13 and save up for something else? i'm so confused! give me some opinions here!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Base model eclipse=garbage

FWD +420A are not really a fun combination. As a beater, I guess its ok, but personally I would go for a 1st gen GSX for the money. The 92-94 style looks really good and is lighter than the 2nd gens, as well as having a better flowing head and next to no crankwalk(same w/420a iirc, but still not my engine of choice.)

even if its a salvage title, I would still probably go with the 240. 3k is a pretty good price and you'll have a lot more fun with it (drift w/o worries, autox, etc)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you dont read very well. i am not actually looking for an eclipse. i just happened to find this one and it is cheap. and the 3k price tag was for the eclipse, not the S14. read the posts a little closer before you post in one of my threads again.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drifter j, is that u??? 

ahh!!!! that sux!!!!! i know that your s13's not in the best condition possible.. i live in the desert so i don't know much about winters in NY..is it THAT bad for your car?? if it's not that bad, i would get the s14 and try my best to keep the s13 (work my butt off) if i was a kabajillionaire right now, you would be having this problem  whatever happens, i hope it's good..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

keep the S13 and buy a S14 so then u can have both  then all u need is a S15 and u are the master


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Not to get in a flaming war, I don't care to but....

Price or not, that's my opinion on the fwd n/a eclipse. If it was free, my opinion would be the same. I'm just evaluating its value. If you don't like my evaluation or disagree with it....fine. I'm just saying that you could do better for 3k if you want a beater car(and also if you're particular on having an eclipse as a beater car)

Also, I don't think 5500 is a good deal for a 240sx se with 57k miles with a salvage title. KBB lists the private party value at 7480(for one in good condition with standard options), and unless it has modifications to compensate, I don't feel its worth it. But again, you don't have to like or listen to my opinion. What I say is what it is...... love it, hate it, either or.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it has been decided that i am purchasing the S14 and selling off my S13. i will figure everything out tomorrow and make sure that i can still get the car.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guess u can't chat with us in the S13 section more more  

j/k


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a moment of silence for the s13..


*cricket..cricket..*


yay!! congrats on your new S14!!!! woohoo!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the S13 didn't die man  
he's just putting her up for adoption, cuz he found a new hoe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

but it's still going away  we should have a goodbye party for 93ser's s13. party at my house!!!!!! my ho's gonna be with me for a while


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you got a girlfriend now?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah, i thought you already knew about her. name's silvia, sleeps in the garage..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you guys are funny.


----------

